# Autotrail 696G awning light



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

My awning bulb seems to have gone.How is it replaced do you have to take off the outside cover?


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello arty23,
I have looked at my 2007 Autotrail 696 awning light. Mine has two screws to remove the cover, should be easy to change the bulb.

Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

I know its taken me a while to change the light bulb but the light is still not working.Any Ideas?


----------

